# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπερα σας!!!!!!!

## Vikaki xaidari

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Εγω εχω ενα καναρινακι 1,5 χρονων και ενα cockatiel 2,5 μηνων

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες Βίκυ , καλή συνέχεια με τους μικρούς αου φίλους.

----------

